# Evidence of Employment



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I'm working on my documents for visa lodgement, and I've read a number of threads on this topic, but I believe that my case is somewhat spesific.

I'm claiming points on my 3.5 years of working experience that Engineers Australia assessed as relevant. As evidence of employment to EA I've provided:

* Certificate of Employment - stating my duties and tasks, employment period etc, but there are some faults in English language and lacking some relevant information regarding my salary

* Certificate from Pension and Invalid Insurance Funds of Republic of Serbia - stating my employment history, including the names of my employers and employment periods, but no mention of the amount of salary. This document is proof that the tax was paid but there is no mention of the amount of the tax

I'm unable to provide salary slips because I was paid in cash.

Therefore, I was thinking of asking my previous employer to provide me with a new document, containing all the relevant information and stating that I was paid in cash, while the tax, healthcare, pension and invalid insurance was paid directly to the "Funds". 
Also, I was thinking of having it made on Serbian, and translated by the official translator, to avoid faults in English.

Will those documents along with the above mentioned Certificate from Funds suffice as evidence of employment to CO or should I work on providing some extra documents?

Besides, I was thinking of stating that the documents provided to the CO and the documetns provided to the assessing authority are not the same, and the reason for it. Will it be suspicous? Is it necessary to provide the exact same documents?

Since my previous employer is not good in English, I hope they won't be contacted on English. Can someone please share their experience regarding how they contact the employer and on which language? 

Thanks in advance!

Sophia 

Code: 233215 Transport Engineer
IELTS: L-7.5; R-7.5; W-7.0; S-7.0; Overall 7.5
EOI submited (Visa 190, SS NSW) - 22.04.2017.
Points: 55+5
Invited to apply for SS NSW - 05.05.2017.
Applied - 09.05.2017.
Visa Invite - 15.05.2017.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi.
Can your employer provide you with some evidence that they have paid taxes? For example in Russia there is special form kind of income tax certificate where employer states all tax deductions with signature of Chief Accountant, General Director and Company stamp.
If they can than this document + employment certificate+where salary is mentioned + Funds certificates would be enough I believe.
I think its not necessary to tell them that documents you are giving to dibp different- dont crrate confusions and doubts. EA and DIBP are independent organizations, they hardly will know which documents you have given to EA.

Wish you to go through it fast and without too much headache)


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Sophia D. said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm working on my documents for visa lodgement, and I've read a number of threads on this topic, but I believe that my case is somewhat spesific.
> 
> ...




I am afraid any document collected from your employer/s that you were paid in cash would not suffice. You would require third party documents to back up your claim of employment.


----------



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Hi.
> Can your employer provide you with some evidence that they have paid taxes? For example in Russia there is special form kind of income tax certificate where employer states all tax deductions with signature of Chief Accountant, General Director and Company stamp.
> If they can than this document + employment certificate+where salary is mentioned + Funds certificates would be enough I believe.
> I think its not necessary to tell them that documents you are giving to dibp different- dont crrate confusions and doubts. EA and DIBP are independent organizations, they hardly will know which documents you have given to EA
> Wish you to go through it fast and without too much headache)


Thanks Ola, I'll contact my ex employer and see whether they can provide me with something like that.

Do you have any knowledge about on which language does dibp contacts employers?

I'm worried about this because EA acknowledged only this 3.5 years of working experience out of almost 7 years that I've got. The other companies that I've worked in are far more professional than the one in question, and I wouldn't have to think about those things.


----------



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

shets said:


> I am afraid any document collected from your employer/s that you were paid in cash would not suffice. You would require third party documents to back up your claim of employment.


Hi,

Well I do have the Certificate from Pension and Invalid Insurance Funds of Republic of Serbia, as I stated already. What kind of ducument from third party do you think would help?

Thanks,

Sophia


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I dont know unfortunately in which language do they contact employer. My guess - language of the country of employer, I believe they do realuze tgat employer may not speak english and I think this kind of communications happens through local embassy, they will not call from Australia I think.

Also one thought is in my mind for a lobg time - about payments. I think its more important to proof that your jour job WAS PAID, not HOW MUCH it was paid. As I understand you have required documents to show that


----------



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> I dont know unfortunately in which language do they contact employer. My guess - language of the country of employer, I believe they do realuze tgat employer may not speak english and I think this kind of communications happens through local embassy, they will not call from Australia I think.
> 
> Also one thought is in my mind for a lobg time - about payments. I think its more important to proof that your jour job WAS PAID, not HOW MUCH it was paid. As I understand you have required documents to show that


Yes, it's completely logical that they would be contacted through local ambasy, I simply didn't tought about that. Thanks! 

When it comes to the salary I believe that they need to know both the amount and that the tax was paid. Engineers Australia compare the salary to the average engineering salary in the country to establish whether the employment was in the professional engineering level or not. I know that they are different regulatory body but suppose they function the same way.

Thank you again


----------



## twister8866 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Dears
i have lodged my application as professional telecom engineer with Engineers Australia. i definitely attached the for the following for my first career:
1- experience and reference letters with all required details.
2- 3rd governmental party letter confirming my period within this career.
3- salary certificate endorsed by my employer that salaries paid by cash and no commitment or responsibilities for social security or tax .

The officer back to ask me again for the same documents as bellow:
Please provide the Colour Scan of the following original documents (Arabic and English translation )
A-Income Tax Return Acknowledgement
B-Social Security Insurance Report covering this employment period OR Retirement Contribution Report covering this employment period.

Unfortunately, most of companies in Iraq have no social security and no taxing. Now i dont have bank statement or 3rd party evidence to provide anymore, and i do need this experience to be considered to claim points. i guess you are familiar with such cases. what is the best last chance you think i can provide them to consider this period?? and if you suggest some form of letter, i hope you can attach it as well.

regards.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Try to get as much as you can.
Is income tax acknoledgment available?
Are you registered somewhere in any government system as employer? May be medical insurance?
Think of something - not a letter but kind of certificate.


----------



## twister8866 (Jul 23, 2017)

there is no taxation system in iraq.
im registered in Iraq Union of Engineers (3rd public party), which issued a letter confirming my period for that company, but seems that CO didnt consider it.

Do you think that cash receipts issued by company will be worthy?
Or statuary declaration written by me and stamped by Australian Embassy to mention that i have received by cash and no commitment for tax and social security?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

twister8866 said:


> there is no taxation system in iraq.
> im registered in Iraq Union of Engineers (3rd public party), which issued a letter confirming my period for that company, but seems that CO didnt consider it.
> 
> Do you think that cash receipts issued by company will be worthy?
> Or statuary declaration written by me and stamped by Australian Embassy to mention that i have received by cash and no commitment for tax and social security?


1. Cash receipts issued by the company would be helpful
Please see if you can get actual signatures and rubber stamps on them instead of just plain computer printouts

2. If you can get a certificate stamped by the Australian embassy in Iraq confirming that there is no tax or social security deductions in Iraq willl also go along way in proving your employment 

Cheers


----------

